

The DaftPunKonsole - dragongraphics
http://codepen.io/kowlor/pen/MYOKRd

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9033104](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9033104)

------
vortico
This is super fun to play with, but the delay between the key press and audio
playback is killing me. Are the sounds loaded into a buffer? Perhaps this is
the best latency you can get with Web Audio (on Linux).

Also, the semicolon key is not working for me. A fun toy nonetheless!

~~~
9point6
This will probably be about as responsive as this can get without a low
latency audio driver.

At least on Windows, this is similar to the latency when using a MIDI keyboard
and a DAW with non-ASIO/WaveRT audio drivers. I think for Linux the analogue
would be higher-latency with PulseAudio than with JACK.

~~~
vortico
I use PulseAudio on Linux, so that must be why. Is it possibly to get Firefox
on Windows to use ASIO4all?

------
jonrx
I can't and Ctrl-shortcut (i.e. Ctrl+W to close the window) (Firefox 35.0.1 on
Windows 7).

Otherwise, a fantastic job :-)

------
TempaTaccount
Sound doesn't seem to be working for me. (Firefox 35.0.1 on Ubuntu 14.10)

------
thecodemonkey
This is awesome, I really love the execution. Shameless plug, I built an
iPhone app some years ago with a similar concept
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/daft-
touch/id308195972?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/daft-
touch/id308195972?mt=8)

------
vertex-four
For whatever reason, on my Firefox (35 on Linux), all the audio files fail to
load with a 403 error? For example,
[http://s.cdpn.io/190177/Our3.ogg](http://s.cdpn.io/190177/Our3.ogg) returns a
403 Access Denied XML document.

------
calibwam
There should be a karaoke bar when playing the instrumental. Also, high seems
to be low for me?

------
bawigga
This is awesome, would love to hear recording of what others have put
together.

------
Carrok
Clearly built for nerds, but no DVORAK option? Come on.

~~~
mbrubeck
It's a gap in the web platform that there's no solid cross-browser way to
automatically adapt these sorts of control layouts to the user's actual
keyboard layout. :( I type Dvorak too, and just have to switch to qwerty for
certain games and things like this (both web and native).

~~~
KwanEsq
Isn't that what [http://www.w3.org/TR/DOM-Level-3-Events/#keys-
codevalues](http://www.w3.org/TR/DOM-Level-3-Events/#keys-codevalues) is for?

Hmm, caniuse doesn't seem to have it, I'll have to look for info.

Edit: ah, and looks like Fx38 will be the very first to have it.
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1126673](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1126673)

------
binarnosp
Cannot wait to play this in the office tomorrow

------
pwenzel
I love the Normal, Low, and High modifiers.

------
rcarmo
I wish I could mod this way higher.

------
oldmanhorton
made an account just to saw how awesome this was

~~~
treve
I didn't need an account to see this. Odd!

~~~
rememberlenny
He may have meant "say".

------
topliceanu
how cool is this?!

------
dangowango
love it!

------
larssorenson
Your hot-linking cross domain made this impossible to try, as I block this.
Please serve your javascript directly, even if it is a third party library.

Additionally, the "Over" button (;) does not work for me for whatever reason.
Firefox 30.

~~~
kaoD
> Please serve your javascript directly, even if it is a third party library.

CodePen is a frontend playground. You cannot host anything there, so third-
party scripts are a requirement.

You can either disable the third-party block or just don't play with it.

